# How to apply Amazon flex miami



## j7711 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello 

How can I apply an amazon flex in Miami? Online it says not available in Miami.

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The process is the same for all locations. If they aren't "onboarding" you can still apply and if you're "lucky" they'll contact you when they are. 
I took a quick look and the list of current cities onboarding is probably the smallest i've ever seen.
Good for us who've been doing this for some time, not for those looking to get started.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I've heard Summer is Flex's slow season. It might be better for you to hold off until they onboard for the holiday season this year .. that's when I joined last year.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Summer is also "neighborhood kids stealing lots of packages" season, so expect lots of driver turnover.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I've heard Summer is Flex's slow season. It might be better for you to hold off until they onboard for the holiday season this year .. that's when I joined last year.


Well it's never too early to sign up. I started during the summer. It's a great time to learn since the weather is good and it gets dark out later.


----------

